

How much does spam cost you? Google will calculate - ccraigIW
http://ww3.infoworld.com/article/08/11/19/How_much_does_spam_cost_you_Google_will_calculate_1.html

======
elecengin
This is a very interesting marketing example. Google is not just describing
features, but helping the user build a need. They took the spam problem, which
most execs would view as a simple annoyance, and made a tool to translate that
annoyance to monetary losses.

Sometimes the best way to sell your product is to lead the user to the need,
even if they don't realize they need it in the first place.

------
Tichy
I wish Google would publish an estimate of the "how much time does each spam
message waste" number, gathered from monitoring GMail.

